

Anniversary of the Rails/Merb Merger: So How'd It Go? - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/rails-and-merb-merge-the-anniversary-part-1-of-6/

======
jonny_noog
This sounds just great. I have used Rails for some time now but have always
been reluctant to really get in there and take a look around because by the
time I got to it, Rails was already a seemingly huge behemoth of a code base
and I didn't think I could devote enough time towards getting my head around
it. These kinds of changes to the organisation of the code make me feel like
maybe I have a chance at delving into the now more discrete internals and in
the process, becoming a more efficient user of the framework and perhaps one
day, even give something back.

 _One nice immediate benefit of all of this is that ActionMailer gets all of
the functionality of ActionController in a clean, intentional way. Everything
from layouts and helpers to filters is using the identical code that
ActionController uses, so ActionMailer can never again drift away from the
functionality of ActionController (as ActionController itself evolves)._

I particularly like the sound of this, bringing ActionMailer more into the
fold as it were. I've had a number of occasions to need to use ActionMailer
and it's not always been a pleasant experience.

~~~
steveklabnik
Check out the Rails Way. It does a really good job of walking you through all
of the parts of Rails.

~~~
technoweenie
It's a great book for Rails 2. I'd wait for a Rails 3 revision though.

~~~
subbu
Its indeed a great book. It covers a lot depth which is unseen in other Rails
books. But it hasn't kept up with the speed of Rails development. I really
hope Obie revises the text and releases another version soon.

------
filmprog
It's going good so far! Can't wait to see what the next year holds.

~~~
timdorr
A release? ;)

~~~
gruntruk
+1

